# المنتدى منتدى الأقسام العامه قسم خاص بالشبكات الوطنية للإتصالات المغربية(Sim card)  تعبئة هاتف آخر بواسطة بطاقات التعبئة

## gsm4maroc

تعبئة هاتف آخر بواسطة بطاقة تعبئة : تكتب رمز التعبئة المكون من 14رقم ( في رسالة sms>) متبوعا بعلامة دييز # متبوعا برقم المستفيد 0661000000  وترسلها إلى الرقم 555  مثال   0661000000#12345678925698 عندما تتم التعبئة تتوصل برسالة تؤكد نجاح التعبئة، كما يتوصل المستفيد بمثلها . للملاحظة: في بعض الأحيان لا يتوصل أحدكما برسالة التأكيد رغم أن التعبئة تمت . بعث التعبئة عبر SMS مجانية في حال الخطأ في التعبئة تتوصل برسالة تقول بأن رمزالتعبئة خاطئ، المرجو اعادة المحاولة مرة أخرى بواسطة أرقام تعبئةصحيحة Désolé, les données sont incorrectes.  veuillez re-saisir votre code de recharge de 14 chiffres correctement

----------

